# Fehlermeldung: &quot;nvidia control panel funktioniert nicht mehr&quot;



## mmcc0810 (13. März 2013)

Hi all,

habe ziemliches Problem mit dem nvidia treiber.
Anwendungen funktionieren aber.

Ich bekomme aber immer die Mitteilung das nvidia control panel 7.0.110 nicht mehr funktioniert ebenso di update funktion.
Habe bereits den Treiber vollständig auch mit cCleaner und Drivercleaner  deinstalliert.
ich kann das an ms senden oder abbrechen.

Im Internet hab ich leider darüber nichts weiteres gefunden.
Jemand eine Idee wie ich das Problem lösen kann?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!!!


----------



## Herbboy (13. März 2013)

Sind denn ALLE anderen Treiber aktuell? Schau mal bei ASRock, was es da alles für Treiber gibt.


----------



## mmcc0810 (15. März 2013)

alles mögliche probiert, neu aufsetzen scheint unumgänglich


----------

